# Little HillBilly 100!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## jsrocket13 (Jun 2, 2005)

I know this is a little late but Dec 6 2008 will be the first 100 lap Losi late model race at Fulton's R/C raceway in Wheeling WV. Anyone intersted in coming call Jim Fulton at 304-233-5355 or check our thread in the oval section under race tracks.


----------

